# Feliz año 2013



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Les deseo un año 2013 con muchas felices rodadas :thumbsup:

Hoy primero de Enero me lancé al bosque de la Primavera, para realizar la tradicional rodada de inicio de año, pero debido a las constantes lluvias que han caido en GDL, nadie me quizó acompañar, pero mejor disfrute de un bosque para mi solito 

Muchos son los llamados, pero pocos son los Elegidos:

















































Saludos y Happy Trails

Dr. Foes


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Yo fuí de los que no se animó, a la hora que iba a salir pasó de llovizna a lluvia, de modo que me refugié en las cobijas 
Feliz Año


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Que lastima que no hayas rodado Doc, las condiciones estan ideales.

Continuamos hoy cumpliendo los propositos de año nuevo.

Volví al bosque, a ver como quedo despues de las lluvias.

Le todo el turno ahora a la Banshee Rune, asi que me lance a la pista de alta velocidad Toboganes, y como siempre la Rune se porto a la altura:

















































Saludos


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

DrF035 said:


> Que lastima que no hayas rodado Doc, las condiciones estan ideales.
> 
> Continuamos hoy cumpliendo los propositos de año nuevo.
> 
> ...


No, pues voy a tener que ir mañana armado con cámara, pero ayer si estaba de pensarse con el agua.


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Mañana me toca ir al bosque del Centinela.


Pero nos vemos el sabado en la Primavera, para estrenar mi regalo de Navidad ...


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Habrá que ver el regalo, algún adelanto?
Fotos de hoy, alguien se puso a trabajar y le dió mantenimiento a parte de las veredas de la Mosca :thumbsup:


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Muy buenas fotos doccoraje !!!
Yo siempre si, hoy volví a la Primavera a subir la Torre Vigia 1.
En la noche subo las fotos, estuvo increíble bajar por el espinazo del diablo.

Y sobre mi regalo de Navidad es un cuadro nuevo. Es rojo como Santa clos y empieza con la letra T.

Y no es Trek, por supuesto.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

DrF035 said:


> Muy buenas fotos doccoraje !!!
> Yo siempre si, hoy volví a la Primavera a subir la Torre Vigia 1.
> En la noche subo las fotos, estuvo increíble bajar por el espinazo del diablo.
> 
> ...


Acaso ya estarás completando la T con una Bur...?
El lunes me tocó cerrar el año con Torre 1-Espinazo, como dices, increíble!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Excelente Dr Foes y Doccoraje!!!

Definitivamente GDL es un area increible para rodar... Gracias por compartir las fotos! se ven de pelos los senderos.

Feliz Año a todos!

Ah... suscrito para ver cual fue el regalo de navidad del DrFoes.


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

doccoraje said:


> Acaso ya estarás completando la T con una Bur...?!


Burner de Turner :thumbsup:

Hubiera estado excelente, pero creo que no me porte TAAAAAN bien 

Frioos, friiooos.

Empieza con T, pero no es Trek, ni tampoco Turner 

Saludos y adiviner


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

DrF035 said:


> Empieza con T, pero no es Trek, ni tampoco Turner
> Saludos y adiviner


Bueno, conociendo mas ó menos tus otras bicis, será una Transition? aunque roja...
pudiera ser más bien Titus?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

doccoraje said:


> Bueno, conociendo mas ó menos tus otras bicis, será una Transition? aunque roja...
> pudiera ser más bien Titus?


Si es roja... Titus tal vez solo una Rockstar. La EG solo viene en Naranja, blanco y dorado. Aunque no estoy seguro.

Mas bien como una Transition (Covert?). Aparte, ya probaste una, no DrFoes?


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Hoy me fui a bajar la Rosca de Reyes, subiendo la Torre # 2, es una megasubida, pero vale la pena, tiene vistas espectaculares :thumbsup:

















































Saludos

Dr Foes y ahora mas que nunca :drumroll::drumroll:


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Y el regalo rojo??
Una foto desde el Vigía 1 con el Nevado al fondo.


----------



## Levi_501 (Apr 24, 2012)

DrF035: Did you buy your Hope brakes in Mexico? If so where from??? I could do with a spare set of pads.


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Levi_501 said:


> DrF035: Did you buy your Hope brakes in Mexico? If so where from??? I could do with a spare set of pads.


No, there are from CRC in UK and Jenson USA.


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Regalo Rojo*

Y sobre mi regalo, todavia no he podido estrenarlo porque me faltan los adaptadores de los calipers de los frenos :madman::madman::madman:

Pero aqui les pongo un avance :rockon:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

DrF035 said:


> Y sobre mi regalo, todavia no he podido estrenarlo porque me faltan los adaptadores de los calipers de los frenos :madman::madman::madman:
> 
> Pero aqui les pongo un avance :rockon:


Hermosa!!!

Los rines los mandaste a pintar o son de ese color?

Si se te complica, tengo un adaptador Magura IS-PM para 180 delante o 160 trasero que es tuyo por lo que salga el puro envio (por Mexpost, si quieres para que salga baras).

Ahi me avisas!


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Muchas gracias Warp, por tu generosidad :thumbsup:

Sabes que se te quiere y reconoce tu compañerismo desde siempre.
No por nada fuiste el moderador fundador del foro de Mexico 

Ya habia resuelto es problema de los adaptadores, mejor le quite los frenos a la Foes y se los instale a la Transition, en lo que me llegan los adaptadores que ya vienen en el avion desde USA.
Pero todavia no estreno la Transition, ya que tambien encargue un casette nuevo de 9 vel. 12-36.
Aqui como va:









Mientras tanto saque la Turner a pasear:

Ruta la Mosca, bosque de la Primavera (20 enero)

















































Por cierto en single track, remoto, me encontre esto, por si alguien sabe de quien es ? yo lo tengo, que se pongan en contacto.









Saudos Dr. Foes


----------

